# Mowing in the rain



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, what does everyone do about lawn care deadlines in the rainy wet weather...
Getting wet doesn't bother us.. just worried about the equipment and the lawns. Does the professional mowers make a difference for wet weather?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We will mow when it is raining, but not once the ground becomes soggy.
It becomes a guessing game when you are trying to schedule your day and there is a chance of bad weather, moreso with long routes. Depends on the client, but we will mow until there is a risk of damage to the yard.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

They're call in the contracting world "force majeure"- unanticipated delays by an Act of God of which rain is... if it hinders you work...stay in touch with your client.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I can't wait to mow in the rain*

I'm about sick of mowing in the snow.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I keep my actual work two to three days ahead of*

the reporting deadline. This along with mowing in a little bit of rain, when it's not too bad, will nearly always keep you on schedule, unless it rains for week. Then your client will be getting the same story from everyone, and you'll be a few days ahead of the rest. Remember, you don't have to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun the guy next to you.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

If the rain is too bad and it is going to effect our equipment, we won't do it. We also have clients that do not want us to mow in the rain. If you send a photo and it looks like it is raining they get pissy.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Just schedule around it :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We mow pretty much no matter what. That's another nice thing about Pre foreclosure work. No realtor comes along and knitt picks your work.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

As long as their is no lightning and I can see I mow.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

We attempt to get our work done without damaging the lawn or getting anyone hurt. Most days you're going to be soaking wet. Either from sweat or rain. 

Lightning will hold up the whole show.


----------

